# My Blue Z-Tune.....!!!!!



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

a couple of pics of my 34 i like the z-tune but i wanted one it in blue... the wheels are volks mags they where blue i resprayed them in white what you all think







having trouble uploading any more sh1t computers i'll try later on


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

sh1t there that big you cant see them


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi mate,

Very nice car indeed! Where about's are you in Lancs, as I'm in the same area. Hoping to go to Mascrat manor meet soon. 

-Elliot


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Isnt that Azmil's (Tim Saleh) old car?.......from Pro-spec?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

No it isn't!!!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice car mate


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

looking good, can't go wrong with white wheels 

http://www.cicarscene.com/forum/download.php?id=1685


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

But why z-tune? It's no where near a z-tune IMHO.

It's a lovely car though and if I bought a blue one then those would be the wheels and colour I would have choosen. V.Nice!


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

why a z-tune.. i sin the Z-tune about 3 years ago i got a little model of it thought it looked good, its just the stickers really that i liked so i made them, i had already put the nismo kit on so why not put the stickers on to..

car i bought standard its no ones else's...! i did it all myself

nic


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Its a beauty, definitely the right wheel choice for the car. :smokin: :smokin: Cool bonnet too.

Does the little model Skyline sit on the dash all the time ?


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Nick Nick Nick what can i say. First class. Nick is one of the only people that i know that does all his own work, from bringin the car into the contry himself to body work and now all the engine rebuild upto a 600+bhp speck. I only wish i could rebuild my car not just to save money but to feel that i have done it all myself. 

Oi Nick stop polishing it and get it rebuilt 

Graham


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Another nice BB!:smokin:


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Looking good Nick. We met a year ago or so in Bolton town centre on a Thursday night. You were parked up in the lower level of the NCP car park with the missus in the passenger seat and I wandered up - I think you thought I was a nutter, even when I told you that I had a silver R32 GT-R (thought you said that you didn't come on here??). You'd not had it that long I don't think, and were telling me about the retrim 

I heard rumours that your engine went pop a little while ago. Any truth in that? Car looks lovely, BTW


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice....but if you want the Z-tune look you still need the bumper and front fenders. Oh....and the Z-tunes don't have any stickers


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Very nice but it looks more like a S-tune then a Z-tune.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

DCD said:


> Very nice....but if you want the Z-tune look you still need the bumper and front fenders. Oh....and the Z-tunes don't have any stickers


Z-tune Proto 2003, I guess this one was the inspiration


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

nice motor...remember seeing this at redline rumble last year


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

it was the prototype for the final 20 road cars


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Dino,

Wasn't that one called the Z1 and the final road car Z2.

Regards
Nito


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

cheers for that.. yes this was the one that i seen..! same bumpers and wings, it was only later they smoothed the front bumber in and put them different wings on... stickers...! z-tune with stickers...! i just changed the colours abit.. where did you get the pic from i was trying to find one but i couldnt. yea i think it was called the Z1 well thats what i put on the back of mine and the finished i think is Z2

i'll try and put some smaller pics on if i can
cheers




andreasgtr said:


> Z-tune Proto 2003, I guess this one was the inspiration


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

DODGY said:


> Nick Nick Nick what can i say. First class. Nick is one of the only people that i know that does all his own work, from bringin the car into the contry himself to body work and now all the engine rebuild upto a 600+bhp speck. I only wish i could rebuild my car not just to save money but to feel that i have done it all myself.
> 
> Oi Nick stop polishing it and get it rebuilt
> 
> Graham


well done nick, much respect dude!! do your own work, you have hands and legs like everyone else..


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh man that is one of the most beautiful Skyline GTR I've ever seen  You don't mind if I have your Skyline in my desktop wallpaper?

Shin's ProSpec GTR is awesome as well, exactly like the new Nismo Z-tune from the exterior except the engine from the Mines


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

NITO said:


> Dino,
> 
> Wasn't that one called the Z1 and the final road car Z2.
> 
> ...


Z1 referred to the first engine they developed (600PS) and Z2 is the final used on the "production" cars (500PS)


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Z-TUNE said:


> where did you get the pic from i was trying to find one but i couldnt.


 Just type " z tune" in google picture search 
Your car looks awesome top class


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Dino, is that really 'all' the Z2 produced? I thought it was 600ps. 

How did the Z2 compare with the HKS car Driving Performer? Have you driven the Mines car, how would you compare each of them as a road car?

Cheers
Nito


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yep Z2 was downtuned to 500PS as Nismo felt it was the best trade off between power & reliability for the road car. The engine can obviously take more but with more stress comes less reliability.

Z-tune is a great car but I personally felt the turbos piked up a bit too high in the rev range making it a bit peaky for a twin set-up. Perfect for track though. HKS had a similar delivery about 1000~1500 rpm up on the Z (about 6000). Also revved more than the Z (which is limited to 8k, again for reliability). What really impressed me on the HKS car was the linear delivery thanks to the VCam which really helped low down. At about 6,500 and over rpm it pulled like a train but you get good + boost from 3,000. It just doesn't feel powerful as the low rpm acceleration can never be as furious as the top end....but its pretty impressive nonetheless from 3 to 6.

Once I drive the Mine's car I'll let you know how it compares


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks Dino.

Regards
Nito


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

DCD said:


> Very nice....but if you want the Z-tune look you still need the bumper and front fenders. Oh....and the Z-tunes don't have any stickers


Plus it needs a genuine Nismo bonnet, not a replica.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*z*

is this a ztune or a look alike? can not find id out out off this thret


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

can i take the pics for a wallpaper ?!


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

Durzel said:


> Plus it needs a genuine Nismo bonnet, not a replica.



how can you tell if the bonnet is real or not real..?

yea you can use pics for wallpaper..


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)




----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

click on pics to make bigger..!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Nice car mate 

It seems that your car has leather. Is it a UK spec car. If not then where did you obtain the leather from?


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Which one comes with the leather? M Spec, Nur...?? I can't remember...

Nice car... looks like you enjoy it as it should be... on the road.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yeh the M-Spec or M-Spec Nur comes with Leather.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

I'm sure I've seen your car somewhere before...

Have you taken it to Grasshopper pro sport in Lowton, or Middlehurst before?

-Elliot


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Gorgeous car m8  :smokin: 

Rog


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

cheers fellas comments.. glad you all like it.
yea have been to Grasshopper pro sport in Lowton, and Middlehurst not to have work done just to have a look and to buy some part,n stuff

Nic


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

I thought so, and it looks even better in the flesh. 

Nice car mate... I'd have one anyday if I had the spare cash. :smokin: 

-Elliot


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Veru nice car, but in my opinion you do it a massive disservice by calling it a Z-Tune when it's faaaaar from it.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Man I love the looks of your car. How much force are you pushing again?

Anyway do you have a video of your car?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Z-TUNE said:


> how can you tell if the bonnet is real or not real..?
> 
> yea you can use pics for wallpaper..


Because I was looking at buying a Nismo bonnet for my R34 at one point, and I knew of the replica version - and side by side you can see the difference.

*The real deal*:









*Replica* (same one as on your car)
http://www.superficial.net/car/nismo/bonnet1.jpg

The vents on the replica are noticeably wider and almost meet the two "ridges" that travel down the bonnet. Compare that with the vents on the genuine bonnet shown above, where the leading edges are almost level with the washer jets.

Underneath they are completely different too - the replica is just a regular mesh that you get on any bonnet whereas the genuine Nismo article has all sorts of bits underneath for the air guide, etc. Not to mention you've got speed-r.co.uk stickers on the car, who are the ones that sell the bonnet - I presume you got a discount? 

For what it is it is a good replica and only discernable enthusiasts such as myself p) would notice it. The same can be said for the whole car though really - it's being passed off as a Z-tune with genuine Nismo stickers, etc but its ultimately just a replica.

Not saying that to sound negative in any way as its still a pretty car (stickers aren't my thing though), but it's by no means a Z-tune.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*ztune*

then mine car is a ztune to lol .


----------



## Antilag (Jan 20, 2006)

Durzel said:


> Because I was looking at buying a Nismo bonnet for my R34 at one point, and I knew of the replica version - and side by side you can see the difference.
> 
> The vents on the replica are noticeably wider and almost meet the two "ridges" that travel down the bonnet. Compare that with the vents on the genuine bonnet shown above, where the leading edges are almost level with the washer jets.
> 
> ...


My bonnets better than yourrrrrrs, my bonnets better than yourrrrrrrs  i sense a bit of jealosy lol why cant you just give the lad credit and stop nit picking, it must have took you ages to reseach all that stuff, go and get yourself a bird. 
i met nic at redline rumble 2005 and max power and what a stunning car, absoloutley amazing. And even more credit goes to him as he has done every thing himself and was only 22 when he did it! keep up the good work nic!!
joN


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Probably took as long to research as it did to register a forum account _just_ to have a dig. 

I'm not "having a go", and I have a bird (God, why am I even dignifying such childish and predictable remarks with responses) - I'm merely pointing out that it is a replica. The thread title says "My Blue Z-Tune" - and its nowhere close to being an Z-tune.

I appreciate the effort gone into it but if its labelled as being something its not, then anyone who cares about the marque is going to take issue with it. It's that simple.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Durzel said:


> Probably took as long to research as it did to register a forum account _just_ to have a dig.
> 
> I'm not "having a go", and I have a bird (God, why am I even dignifying such childish and predictable remarks with responses) - I'm merely pointing out that it is a replica. The thread title says "My Blue Z-Tune" - and its nowhere close to being an Z-tune.
> 
> I appreciate the effort gone into it but if its labelled as being something its not, then anyone who cares about the marque is going to take issue with it. It's that simple.


Well said.
Car is not a Z-Tune. Owner is making it out as being a Z-Tune.

Many people on this site have made the pilgramige to Nismo in Tokyo and have seen first hand what goes into making a Z-Tune so special. Fact is you can't even buy Nismo stickers from them as they only provide them for their own demonstration cars - for reasons many now understand.

It's no better than putting a GTR badge on a GTS which is another point of controversy.

Still, doesn't detract from the fact that you have a very nice car - just don't make out it's something it's not 

Cem


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

Durzel said:


> Probably took as long to research as it did to register a forum account _just_ to have a dig.
> 
> I'm not "having a go", and I have a bird (God, why am I even dignifying such childish and predictable remarks with responses) - I'm merely pointing out that it is a replica. The thread title says "My Blue Z-Tune" - and its nowhere close to being an Z-tune.
> 
> I appreciate the effort gone into it but if its labelled as being something its not, then anyone who cares about the marque is going to take issue with it. It's that simple.




ok you quote "The thread title says "My Blue Z-Tune" - and its nowhere close to being an Z-tune."

read what you put...!

its (my) z-tune if you look close stickers are different i had them made to what i wanted them to look like, my own z-tune... i have stickers down the doors HKS, TEIN, etc the Z1 dont have this, all nismo stuff..
also HOSAKA tuning factory on the wings, rear window the Z1 dont have this either it has Omori factory...!
wheels...!
it will never be a z-tune the colour is ( BLUE ) its what i want it to look like.. i just like the nismo kit and the stickers but i just changed sum things to what i wanted.. 
im not trying to pass it off as one... if i was i would buy one the same colour and do everything the same... 
or i would just go n buy one, just because i can..!!!!!!

Nic


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> Well said.
> Car is not a Z-Tune. Owner is making it out as being a Z-Tune.
> 
> Many people on this site have made the pilgramige to Nismo in Tokyo and have seen first hand what goes into making a Z-Tune so special. Fact is you can't even buy Nismo stickers from them as they only provide them for their own demonstration cars - for reasons many now understand.
> ...





ha ha ha ha.....


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*Everybody start chanting:*

Jerry, Jerry, Jerry! LOL


----------



## Antilag (Jan 20, 2006)

LOL handbags at dawn, leave the lad be, bet he wished he'd never shown on here now.
joN


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

When I first got my R32 GT-R I really wanted it to look like an S-Tune and even bought all the stickers to make it out to be like one but after some thought I just couldn't do it... 

The car's a GT-R. Full stop really. No need to make it out to be something it's not as it's the real deal. A GT-R. 

I hate Rotas as they're trying to be something they're not. I don't respect people who chuck a B18C into their Integras then put the Type-R stickers on their cars. Your car's a real R34 GT-R. That's so much wow in itself. I think you're only cheapening your car by putting Z-Tune stickers on it. Just my opinion though. All the best!


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

while being bitchy why buy a "V-spec front spoiler and diffuser" when you only had an R34 GTR.........NOT V-SPEC!

Dont try and make something look like its not. its that simple..

27 and still living at home with mummy and daddy you sure you got a bird??????????

the man, the myth, the legend.... www.superficial.net 








Durzel said:


> Probably took as long to research as it did to register a forum account _just_ to have a dig.
> 
> I'm not "having a go", and I have a bird (God, why am I even dignifying such childish and predictable remarks with responses) - I'm merely pointing out that it is a replica. The thread title says "My Blue Z-Tune" - and its nowhere close to being an Z-tune.
> 
> I appreciate the effort gone into it but if its labelled as being something its not, then anyone who cares about the marque is going to take issue with it. It's that simple.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Z-TUNE said:


> while being bitchy why buy a "V-spec front spoiler and diffuser" when you only had an R34 GTR.........NOT V-SPEC!
> 
> Dont try and make something look like its not. its that simple..
> 
> ...


I didn't come on here touting my car as a V-spec though  If I had, I would've stuck a V-spec sticker on the back.. like the Z1 and fake Nismo stickers 

The front spoiler comes on the non-Vspecs anyway, its just the lower splitter that doesn't.

I'm touched that you'd go to such lengths to research my car history and look at my website though, so top marks there!


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Here is my Ferrari 360










thx


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Z-TUNE said:


> while being bitchy why buy a "V-spec front spoiler and diffuser" when you only had an R34 GTR.........NOT V-SPEC!
> 
> Only had a GTR 34, Not V- spec  , makes it sound like cheap
> 
> Anyone have a V-spec badge for my car I may buy


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

stealth said:


> Anyone have a V-spec badge for my car I may buy


Yes, Brushed aluminium look with a black outline is it?
How many would you like?
I'm thinking of putting one on me Transit Van anyway!


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

Durzel said:


> I didn't come on here touting my car as a V-spec though  If I had, I would've stuck a V-spec sticker on the back.. like the Z1 and fake Nismo stickers
> 
> The front spoiler comes on the non-Vspecs anyway, its just the lower splitter that doesn't.
> 
> I'm touched that you'd go to such lengths to research my car history and look at my website though, so top marks there!





Geek


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

i love all this jealosy...!! keep coming with it


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

YAWN


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Can I just check that we've covered all of the standard generic Internet insults off, I don't want us to miss anything. We've done the "jealousy", "mummy and daddy", "geek" and "lol bet you haven't got a gf" ones - the standard of any Internet flame thread, but have we missed anything?

Cmon Z-TUNE mate, you've got to give me more to work with here. How am I supposed to offer a rebuttal with such tired insults? 

Get a pen and paper out and try and come up with something a little better by tomorrow please. "Ur a looser" doesn't count I'm afraid.


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

...  





Durzel said:


> Can I just check that we've covered all of the standard generic Internet insults off, I don't want us to miss anything. We've done the "jealousy", "mummy and daddy", "geek" and "lol bet you haven't got a gf" ones - the standard of any Internet flame thread, but have we missed anything?
> 
> Cmon Z-TUNE mate, you've got to give me more to work with here. How am I supposed to offer a rebuttal with such tired insults?
> 
> Get a pen and paper out and try and come up with something a little better by tomorrow please. "Ur a looser" doesn't count I'm afraid.


----------



## nick poulton (Nov 25, 2002)

Right you lot take your anorak's off,go have some Sunday lunch then come back and have a group hug........ 

 

Do a few stickers really matter that much?

All skylines are great cars can't see why people get so upset about this sort of thing, we are lucky to own such great cars and there is no doubt that the 34 in question is a great car........ ready for that hug guys?
Nick


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Group hug.

Oh and Z-Tune - I meant it, your car looks great. I've seen it at a show before and it was one of the only cars there that made me walk across to view.


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

OH dear!
*G-MAX* stickers


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

ryan said:


> OH dear!
> *G-MAX* stickers



OH DEAR...! Do you think the stickers are G-Max supension??????
its the G-Max triple plate clutch made by Nismo (exedy) d1ck head
keep on bitching...bitches


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Oh dear...and so it continues. 

Even if it was G-max suspension....why the reaction? I don't get it?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Dino; theres a cheap company who do "performance" suspensions whose company name is G-Max, hence the reaction!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

UHMMM...I'm sure Nismo wouldn't be too happy


----------



## sky101 (Apr 21, 2004)

Your car looks the "MUT'S NUTTS" Nic. I noticed your car at Max power live last year. Very tidy engine bay. Had my R34 GTR at Max power as well. It was the other blue R34 on the Focal stand (thats right, the one with all the fake stickers on it, here we go again).
Wouldn't worry to much about the negative stuff some people say about our cars. There's obviously some very board people on the forum. Just put it down to constructive criticism.
Put some pictures of my car on the forum last year and some people slagged it off so I haven't bothered since. Wait till they see it this year. Some people are in for a shock ! !
Anyway, keep up the good work Nic and if you get any more stupid comments about stickers, stick one on em' ! !:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

hiya mate yea i remember ur car looked sweet.. i think i was talking to you or ur mate i think you came over.. who cares about stickers   i dont , but these do on here its pretty funny they should work for nismo...
looking forward to seeing your car send me sum pics of if it ,if you can!!! im just rebuilding mine as we speak new turbos n pistons all that sh1t bit of a ball ache really, anyway you keep the good work up to..! cant wait to see it 




sky101 said:


> Your car looks the "MUT'S NUTTS" Nic. I noticed your car at Max power live last year. Very tidy engine bay. Had my R34 GTR at Max power as well. It was the other blue R34 on the Focal stand (thats right, the one with all the fake stickers on it, here we go again).
> Wouldn't worry to much about the negative stuff some people say about our cars. There's obviously some very board people on the forum. Just put it down to constructive criticism.
> Put some pictures of my car on the forum last year and some people slagged it off so I haven't bothered since. Wait till they see it this year. Some people are in for a shock ! !
> Anyway, keep up the good work Nic and if you get any more stupid comments about stickers, stick one on em' ! !:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I wouldn't consider the reaction on this forum 'unique' by any shot.

You put an M5 badge on a 530 and post pictures on a BMW forum, you'll get the same reaction.
Put a GT3 badge on a Carerra, you'll get the same reaction.
I've even seen a 360 made up to look like a Stradale, the owner got criticised for putting the Stradale badge on.

You will find, Joe Public aside, that most people who are true enthusiasts frown on anything fake. At least accept this much.

There's no question you have a tasty motor, I've said this much already. There are also many people here who have applied the Nismo colour schemed stickers. But I guess it's the subsequent titling of the car that pushes people over the edge 

What's the matter with your engine???


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

If you have a GTR 34 ,why would you need to make it look like something else anyway .


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Nice car, not a Z-Tune though.

Regards

Mr Jay Louse (apparently).

P.s. - lose the shopping list, makes it look like a Saxo.


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

saxo  really tell nismo that when they did the Z1 and tell the D1 guys there cars look like a posters on wheels.. 

i dont want to make it like anything else just liked the Z-tune stickers that all

what ur sayin is a R34 GTT and putting a badge GTR on it, so

Z-tune is a GTR.. mine is a GTR ??
Z-tune 600bhp mine more than 600bhp ??

as i keep sayin if i wanted it to look like a true Z-tune i would spray it sliver but i hate sliver thats why i got a blue one. i just like the stickers thats all 
END OF..!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

The final 20 Z-Tunes didn't have ANY stickers, let alone the shopping list. 

Most people fail to realise that the Z-Tune is just a 600bhp GTR. Whether you like it or not, Nismo has put a lot of R&D into the Z-Tune. The "600bhp" engine is just a minority of the Z-Tune. Anyway thats how I see it.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Z-TUNE, I love the look of your car mate  Its one of the best looking stunning R34 GTR I've ever seen. If I were you I would've left out those Nismo stickers but that's just my opinion 

What is it with all the complains?? It's his car and his money, he can do WTF he want with it, right?

Anyway respect guys, put away all those insulting childish behavior


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

GTRJack said:


> What is it with all the complains?? It's his car and his money, he can do WTF he want with it, right?


That he can....


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

i know the final 20 ( Z2 ) didnt!!! 

but the ( Z1 ) Proto did i have seen a few pics with them on..!!! hence


cheers guys GTRJack, Blow Dog





r33 v-spec said:


> The final 20 Z-Tunes didn't have ANY stickers, let alone the shopping list.
> 
> Most people fail to realise that the Z-Tune is just a 600bhp GTR. Whether you like it or not, Nismo has put a lot of R&D into the Z-Tune. The "600bhp" engine is just a minority of the Z-Tune. Anyway thats how I see it.


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)




----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Its all too fast and furious for me these 34's.

IF Nismo want that kind of money they should Z-Tune 20 R32's :smokin: 

Then I would get the worlds biggest paper-round ! 

Its your car mate , enjoy !

Cokey


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Z-TUNE said:


>


^^ Where's the Nismo side skirt?

Z-TUNE, your's still cooler. I love your colour better and the carbon fiber hood 

Do you have any video of your car? .. not just the pix


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

funny dunno where the skirts are??

yea have video of it sum where i'll try and work out how to post it






GTRJack said:


> ^^ Where's the Nismo side skirt?
> 
> Z-TUNE, your's still cooler. I love your colour better and the carbon fiber hood
> 
> Do you have any video of your car? .. not just the pix


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Z-TUNE said:


> saxo  really tell nismo that when they did the Z1 and tell the D1 guys there cars look like a posters on wheels..
> 
> i dont want to make it like anything else just liked the Z-tune stickers that all
> 
> ...


There is a little more to the ztune that just the engine output... perhaps when you've echoed the seam welding etc etc etc.

It's all a matter of taste I guess.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Or lack thereof.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Z-TUNE said:


> i know the final 20 ( Z2 ) didnt!!!
> 
> but the ( Z1 ) Proto did i have seen a few pics with them on..!!! hence
> 
> ...



Just a small correction here: Nismo made two (2) "Prototypes" when developing the Z-tune. There was the Z1 and later (around 2002) the Z2. To call the Z-tune Z2 is wrong. Sure, it is a development that sprung from the Z1 and Z2 put it´s not the same. It might be a detail but in this case, it´s the details that matter, wouldn´t you agree?  

And by the way, the (real) Z2 did have (some) stickers. 










Again, it´s a nice car you have.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

guys, Z1 and Z2 refers to the engine, not the car


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Z-TUNE said:


> a couple of pics of my 34... ...what you all think


I think it looks 5hite  

I also think a lot of knickers wouldn't have got twisted up if you'd called this thread "My blue Z-Tune style 34" or "My blue Z-Tune replica" or "My blue Z-Tune motorhome"  

Look forward to seeing it back on the road with the new engine Nick. Gonna run it against our 33 at the Rumble this year? I want a 5 yard head start though


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

DCD said:


> guys, Z1 and Z2 refers to the engine, not the car



Yes, I know that. Sorry if I didn´t make it clear in my post. My English isn´t what it should be. 

/P


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I think it looks 5hite
> 
> I also think a lot of knickers wouldn't have got twisted up if you'd called this thread "My blue Z-Tune style 34" or "My blue Z-Tune replica" or "My blue Z-Tune motorhome"
> 
> Look forward to seeing it back on the road with the new engine Nick. Gonna run it against our 33 at the Rumble this year? I want a 5 yard head start though





   yea will do could be fun who's driven you? if its pasty i'll let him start 5 yard from the finish line


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

such a great looking car. You are a lucky guy.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I think it looks 5hite
> 
> I also think a lot of knickers wouldn't have got twisted up if you'd called this thread "My blue Z-Tune style 34" or "My blue Z-Tune replica" or "My blue Z-Tune motorhome"
> 
> Look forward to seeing it back on the road with the new engine Nick. Gonna run it against our 33 at the Rumble this year? I want a 5 yard head start though


Give the kid a break.. The guy has spent a lot of time and effort doing his own thing and he get slayted in typical fashion...

I think the car looks good, not over done with bling, monsterous body kits, or ear busting sound systems...


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

GTR-Zilla said:


> Give the kid a break.. The guy has spent a lot of time and effort doing his own thing and he get slayted in typical fashion...
> 
> I think the car looks good, not over done with bling, monsterous body kits, or ear busting sound systems...


Interested in an as-new sarcasm detector? Boxed with instructions.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

spot on Durzel


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

PMSL


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

what you on about ?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Z-TUNE said:


> what you on about ?



Dont worry mate they wish they had your car.
Your car is lovely.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Z-TUNE said:


> what you on about ?


I beleive GTR-Zilla failed to spot the sarcasm in my post about your car, so Durzel offered to sell him a sarcasm detector


----------



## Antilag (Jan 20, 2006)

Is this thread still ongoing!!? lol
thought this finished ages ago.
ok ok it isnt a real Z-tune etc etc b1tch b1tch but the lad just likes the look of it, an so has made his car similar. cant we end all this b1tching you big bunch of b1tchin b1tches and all this jealosy not mentioning any namez.
its a cracking car, we have all heard everybodies views on this car, thankyou and goodnight
class dismissed!

joN


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i have to say i like this car very much!!!!

my dads has them graphics on it and so do many other peoples on this forum.

'Z-tune' very nice car mate but it isnt a z-tune so dont try to make your car be what its never gonna be. but at the end of the day its your pride and joy and you can do what ever you want to it mate.

alex


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

REPEAT, REPEAT, REPEAT, REPEAT


----------

